# A motorized HW car? (pix)



## 43rdMuscle (Mar 8, 2008)

I found this the other day. Is it collectible? Enlighten me. Please be gentle, I'm new to 1/64.
Thanx in advance, Frank


----------



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

Hot Wheels made them years ago to run on the diecast tracks.
I would hang on to it.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

HW came out with there line of rechargable cars when JL released their Sizzlers. Sizzlers were originally made by HW. They run on the same plastic track.

Marty


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Definately a Hotwheels Sizzler.(oopps my bad..XV racer...been awhile since i played with Hotwheels) I'm not sure if it's a old one or one of the more recent.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

win43 said:


> Definately a Hotwheels Sizzler. I'm not sure if it's a old one or one of the more recent. Hotwheels released some new Sizzlers not that long ago.


It's one of their XV Racers from the late 90's.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Yes, it's an XV racer.......Slightly bigger than Sizzlers. The collecting folks probably know which variations are rare.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I made a slot car out of one of those. It's easy, just swap out the motor with an HP-7 motor, add a tyco pro pick up set up and away you go!

Open it up, you'll see. It doesn't have a direct drive motor like a REAL Sizzler does. 
they also made skateboards and about a dozen other cars under the "RV" name


----------



## Mexkilbee (Apr 17, 2008)

To bad about the direct drive, I ripped apart a Sizzler I got when I was a kid from "Sizzler Steak house",(of all places) mount that motor under a thin, but stiff piece of plastic, cut to holes so the tires stick up thru it, hook up your volt meter, Wha Lha, slot car dino. Still use mine today.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Mex... do you have any pics of the wiring, I may buy a Sizzler just to try it


----------



## Voxxer (Oct 25, 2003)

*XV Racers*

Hello:

The XV Racers came out about mid 90's. Their is a purple car same mold as your red one. 
About 12 cars designes were made. Each car had two to three colors. They even made NASCAR models. Also, some even had lights. The are designed to run of free-will or on the Hot Wheels Sizzlers Tracks. They also made F1 cars sold in both USA and Japan with some
designs made in Japan only. Around 2000 a second round was available for a short time.
The over stock was sold under a different name at Radio Shack.

Speed Racer Merchandise out now has about 4-6 cars and one track, they use the same motors. I think they are called Super Racers?

At the Hot Wheels conventions each fall in October, I have won two Trophies. The race is the first to 50 laps. About three rounds to make the finals. They do not run them anymore since they are not made anymore. They still run the Sizzlers but in two groups 60's style and the Target only cars.

2000 First place XV's
2001 Second Place XV's
2003 First Place Sizzlers
2003 First Place National in St. Louis Sizzlers

As most know, Johnny Lightning, also made Sizzlers of which I have 306 of the 308 known
designs and colors. They even made a Speed Racer Set.

In 2006, Hot Wheels cameout with new Sizzlers with about 20 molds and new colors and track. It was sold at Target only. They have been clearance out end of last year.

Later

Voxxer


----------



## Mexkilbee (Apr 17, 2008)

VideoJim, I do not, but I can try (and by try, I mean I'll get my ten year old daughter to do it). Everything is attianable at Radio Shack, you need a small project box, and some banana plugs (Female) or what ever fits what you got. You need away to plug your volt meter in, and a way to get power to the car you want to test. Start with small project box, mount the Sizzler under, cut to holes for the wheels to pop up through it, attatch wires to motor, then to the plugs to put your volt meter to it. I use a train transformer to put power to two metal strips the car I'm testing's shoes hit. the car gets the power and you put it (the cars rear wheels) to the sizzler wheels sticking up, it spins the sizzler motor (in effect making it a generator) and you measure that. If it's neg, switch your leads. to show positive. Mag. cars can produce Volts, T-jets produce milivolts so make sure your meter has some range to it. I got the Idea off HO World, I think that is where i saw it originally. The one I saw was fancy with a meter built in, I'm cheap and in a hurry so mines a little frankinstienish. I should clean that assy up. Thanks VJim now I have another project....


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Thanks Mex..

Voxxer... I was glad to see that thje Sizzler's were re-released. I bought up some of the new chassis and put them under some old cars I had. it worked perfectly. I always love Sizzler's. Free wheelin, bumpin' fun. have you doner any head to head racing... Sizzlers vs RV's? To me it seemed ther RV's recharged quicker and ran longer than Sizzler's do. 

Also, Hot Wheels put out a track for RV's that was different from the HW Fat track. It was a hard plastic track that had handles that moved a piece track that focred the cars into a pit stop area. I bought one when they came out and just stuck into storage. I do that sometimes... collect stuff that goes straight into storage for use at another, much later time.


----------



## Voxxer (Oct 25, 2003)

*Power Burst XV's*

Hello:

Went to Target today to check on the XV's. They are packaged under POWER BURST XV's.
The cars are the ones in the Speed Racer Movie. They are big compared to the old XV's.
As with any racing, it is power to weight. I would not use the Power Burst XV's for any racing. 

VJ - As for racing, we race on an oval with 8 straights on each side. Yes, the XV's do run faster, but only about 10 laps. The cars I tuned and raced ran 13 laps, so I only had to recharge 4 times to the other racers 5, saving one pit stop.

One hint on the XV's, run NiCad not NIMH batteries. Also, buy a Indi 16x3-Prov2.5 Battery Maintnance System ( used for R/C cars ) to reset your batteries. The systems will reset the memory, and max out the storage allowed for each. Then, use the system to charge the same battery and test the voltage. Most 2AA batteries normal charge will hit about 1.4 volts. With the system, you will achieve 1.6v or heigher. Pick the best 3 for your XV battery holder and you will see a hugh increase. I would test over 50 batteries to get just 3 for racing.

For my H/W sizzlers, they race to 100 laps, and I have several cars that can complete over 100 laps without pitstops, the others would usually do about 3 stops. Without wrecks, I could do the whole race non-stop. I use the knowledge of the "Slot Car Force", to build my cars. The last time I work on my cars for racing, I took over 100 motors,magnets,chassis and 200 tires to complete only 2 cars to race and 1 spare. I stared 6 months before the race. When Target clearanced out the "new" Sizzlers I bought 8 tracks and well over 100 cars. You can never have to many parts.

Later

Voxxer


----------



## Voxxer (Oct 25, 2003)

*Pit Stop racers*

Hello all:

At Target, Wal-Mart and K-Mart their is a type of " XV Racers " called Pit Stop Racers.
All cars have a nascar theme and even has a track. The cars look a little funny and the battery pack looks like a nascar gas can.


Later

Jon


----------



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

My grandpa has an old one like that but its a yellow car. I always wondered what it was for 

RC


----------

